# What is maternal habitus?



## JayleighAnn

I've just been reading through my notes, and on the letter from my ultra sound confirming my pregnancy it says:

Ultrasound view:restricted by materal habitus

What does this mean?


----------



## lesleyann

> Astrolady's Avatar
> Astrolady Astrolady is offline
> BellyBelly F0rum Manager
> 
> Join Date: Jun 2003
> Location: Adelaide
> Posts: 12,814
> 
> It basically means the mothers body build/physique


i found this on another baby forum where someone had asked the same question


----------



## nataliecn

I think it means something is blocking view.
Could be an organ, physique, etc..
That's what I get from google.
Don't quote me on that, but that seems to be the answer I'm getting.


----------



## FEDup1981

it means weight,

the scan was restrcited due to ur size, sorry if this embaresses u. I had it on a scan of my pelvis.


----------



## Pux

Maternal habitus: from what I read on other pages it means the habitat that the mom is providing for the baby. Maybe the density of organs or different bone structure, where the baby is sitting, extra weight...
But don't take my word for it.... ask your doctor :)


----------



## sam*~*louize

From what I've googled, it's the sonographer way of saying the woman were a little overweight :( how rude in my opinion.


----------



## JayleighAnn

FEDup1981 said:


> it means weight,
> 
> the scan was restrcited due to ur size, sorry if this embaresses u. I had it on a scan of my pelvis.

No no its fine

Thank you I thought it might be this, I did google it but I didn't really understand much of what was wrote lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

Sorry hun ive know idea, if i was you id just give your MW a quick ring and ask if your worried xxxxx


----------



## FEDup1981

JayleighAnn said:


> FEDup1981 said:
> 
> 
> it means weight,
> 
> the scan was restrcited due to ur size, sorry if this embaresses u. I had it on a scan of my pelvis.
> 
> No no its fine
> 
> Thank you I thought it might be this, I did google it but I didn't really understand much of what was wrote lolClick to expand...

i think they have to write just to cover themselves, that way if they miss anything they can blame it on our size. :hissy:

Still cant beleive ur in 2nd tri - doesnt seem to mins ago when u set up that depo thread for us girls. Youve well left us behind!! :cry:


----------



## v2007

I have this on mine, im a big girl and the sonagrapher just said it was cos of my size, but she added any lady wiv a BMI over 35 more often than not have this written and not to take any notice as she got all the measurements she wanted to check. 

HTH. 

V xxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

FEDup1981 said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEDup1981 said:
> 
> 
> it means weight,
> 
> the scan was restrcited due to ur size, sorry if this embaresses u. I had it on a scan of my pelvis.
> 
> No no its fine
> 
> Thank you I thought it might be this, I did google it but I didn't really understand much of what was wrote lolClick to expand...
> 
> i think they have to write just to cover themselves, that way if they miss anything they can blame it on our size. :hissy:
> 
> Still cant beleive ur in 2nd tri - doesnt seem to mins ago when u set up that depo thread for us girls. Youve well left us behind!! :cry:Click to expand...

I know it doesnt seem long, I've only got 25 weeks over all

I didn't purposely leave anyone behind :( I miss you all terribly, and I do keep looking back in ttc but there isnt much I can comment on and mostly I feel a bit guilty as I know I've got what you lot all want and I can't give you it :(

My midwife was a bit snotty with my weight as well on my booking app, and when I explained I was doing something about it but got pg, she looked at me like "yeahhh whatever"

It's like..I'm fully aware of my size I am not blind woman! Try being a bit supportive not detrimental to me!! :hissy:


----------



## Clartylou

Agree that I think it means due to the weight of the women being scanned. My sonographer actually put image impaired due to high BMI!!! OKAY I get it... I'm FAT lol

Cx


----------



## FEDup1981

JayleighAnn said:


> FEDup1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEDup1981 said:
> 
> 
> it means weight,
> 
> the scan was restrcited due to ur size, sorry if this embaresses u. I had it on a scan of my pelvis.
> 
> No no its fine
> 
> Thank you I thought it might be this, I did google it but I didn't really understand much of what was wrote lolClick to expand...
> 
> i think they have to write just to cover themselves, that way if they miss anything they can blame it on our size. :hissy:
> 
> Still cant beleive ur in 2nd tri - doesnt seem to mins ago when u set up that depo thread for us girls. Youve well left us behind!! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I know it doesnt seem long, I've only got 25 weeks over all
> 
> I didn't purposely leave anyone behind :( I miss you all terribly, and I do keep looking back in ttc but there isnt much I can comment on and mostly I feel a bit guilty as I know I've got what you lot all want and I can't give you it :(
> 
> My midwife was a bit snotty with my weight as well on my booking app, and when I explained I was doing something about it but got pg, she looked at me like "yeahhh whatever"
> 
> It's like..I'm fully aware of my size I am not blind woman! Try being a bit supportive not detrimental to me!! :hissy:Click to expand...

Sod them!

I was bigger than you are by loads when i had my son (still am :blush:) and my doc said that being over weight doesnt really pose many problems. Its usually TTC thats the problem.

Enjoy ur pregnancy and every milestone and appointment and dont let anyone make u feel guilty.

And i rarely go in TTC section myself these days. Find it quite hard when people come and go, so i just loiter over the other sections and try and offer my mum advise! xx


----------

